# CELEBREX / PREDNIZOLONE



## HoneyCupcakes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have just had a laparoscopic operation to remove my grade 4 endometriosis cysts and will be having treatment in Athens (Serum)

I have been told that they don't want to down regulate me due to my low AHM and want to put me on (this is what was sent to me)

"From 10/9/2013 and onwards  please take:
Celebrex 200mg tabs                    1 tab per day
Prednizolone 5mg tabs                2 tab per day (to be taken in the morning, please minimize salt and sugar intake)
Folic Acid 5 mg tabs                        1 tab per day

After you get your coming  period  you will need to keep on taking these drugs but you will need to have a scan on day1 or day2 for antral follicles in order to start your stimulation"

I talked to an on call doctor today and he said that the UK doesn't prescribe these due to the side effects and thinks Naproxen or ibupropen is an alternative to Celebrex.

I trust the Serum clinic but due to the differences in medication laws I just wanted to ask your option please.

I am hoping to see my doctor on Monday but needed to get some advice before hand so I know what I'm saying to him/her.

Thanks Honeycupcakes


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Celebrex or celecoxib is available in the UK.

It is a more specific NSAID supposed to have less side effects on the stomach. Unfortunately one of the other drugs of the same class was withdrawn due to cardiovascular risks.

There are other NSAIDS available, but I am not sure if the Serum clinic is wanting that drug for some specific purpose since it has a more specific effect on the pathways in the body. I would check if another drug is suitable. I have never heard of NSAIDS being used in fertility protocols so I am unsure as to what they are using it for exactly.


----------

